# Noticia muy particular, satelite de comunicacion "zombie"



## antiworldx (May 6, 2010)

Extraigo la noticia completa de BBC Mundo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/ciencia_tecnologia/2010/05/100506_satelite_zombi_amenaza_lh.shtml



> Satélite zombi viaja a la deriva
> 
> Redacción
> 
> ...









Y yo que pensaba que los problemas de interferencia de la red electrica lo eran todo jajajaja.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Huy, suena ¿raro?... Para nada, con las nuevas tormentas solares que se avecinan, esl G-15 no estará para nada solo...
Espero que uno de esos caiga por mi casa... mas o menos a unos 100m, A ver que le reciclamos... Juajajjaj

Saludos y gracias por la info AntiWorldx


----------



## antiworldx (May 6, 2010)

A menos que pienses venderlo por kilo, es posible reciclarlo, las temperaturas de reingreso funden cualquier cosa, sin mencionar la fuerza del impacto en tierra.
salu2! tacato


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> A menos que pienses venderlo por kilo, es posible reciclarlo, las temperaturas de reingreso funden cualquier cosa, sin mencionar la fuerza del impacto en tierra.
> salu2! tacato



Claro!!! Una bola de chatarra fundida no cualquiera se la encuentra!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2010)

en argentina una ves salio una noticia que callo chatarra espacial ,cuando fueron las cámaras de tv tenían un magnetrón y un poco de pasto quemado ,obviamente noticia falsa ,el tipo este quería hacerse unos pesos por la venta del artefacto,aora lo raro y extraño era que aun lado del magnetrón tenia una leyenda que decia NASA,

http://axxon.com.ar/not/153/c-1530038.htm

http://www.astroseti.org/vernew.php?codigo=1414&menu=2
lastima que no encuentro las fotos ,pero era oviamente un magnetron y ni loco cayo eso del espacio,se ubiera desintegrado


----------



## FRYCK (May 6, 2010)

A utilizar  paraguas  por si las  moscas


----------



## sammaael (May 6, 2010)

el espacio... nuestro proximo basurero...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Offtopic
¿Que pasaría si mandáramos toda nuestra basura a al sol?
Se supone que la vaporizaría, pero... habría consecuencias?

Si un mod lo ve quizás sería un buen tema...
Ahí me avisan


----------



## sammaael (May 6, 2010)

tacato dijo:
			
		

> Offtopic


jajjajaajj na tacato no es necesario escribirlo cuando nosotros posteamos algo ya es sabido que probablemente sea offtopic..


----------



## antiworldx (May 6, 2010)

En este caso puedo considerar que es un tema relacionado, debido a que el problema de la basura es un problema muy serio, que pone en riesgo no solo inversion en satelites, si no vidas humanas al estar en orbita baja.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Offtopic
> ¿Que pasaría si mandáramos toda nuestra basura a al sol?
> Se supone que la vaporizaría, pero... habría consecuencias?


Por su puesto que no habria consecuencias de ningun tipo, el sol se traga todo lo que se deje atraer por la gravedad... cometas, asteroides, etc etc... Son solo unos pequeños mosquitos para un incendio forestal. Todo entra al horno de fusion que tiene y se vuelve materia. De hecho la basura solo existe en nuestro planeta, para el resto del universo no deja de ser materia.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Creedme, es justo y necesario!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

Seguramente vayan y le hagan el service !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente vayan y le hagan el service !



Mejor la envío por correo espacial!!!

Y entonces por *No* que mandar la basura al sol?
Lo único que se me ocurre es que sería muy caro... Y, pues la hacer esto, hay un poco de riesgo en tener que sacar de órbita la basura de la tierra... Puede que el contenedor o lo que sea explote en la atmósfera y la contamine...

Creo que esto va para tema nuevo...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 6, 2010)

siempre pense eso de la basura al sol.

ahora lo del satelite este, que loco, yo que me preocupo que no agarro bien la fm en el auto por uqe se me rompio la antena jaja


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2010)

Lo curioso aqui, es el nombre, no entendia muy bien el termino hasta que tacato salio con su puntada de la basura, y es que precisamente es "zombie" debido a que es un riesgo para otros satelites, pues puede destruirlos al estar haciendo con su orbita lo que le pace. Un satelite que destruye otros satelites por estar con el cerebro frito... tiene gran logica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2010)

Dicen las malas lenguas que además de utilizar los trasbordadores para reparar satélites , han retirado alguno que otro de la competencia y se lo han llevado a casita 

jeje


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2010)

No puedo asegurarte que realmente es mentira, puesto que nunca he estado en la nasa, pero hacer eso seguro seria un gran problema politico internacional.
Lo que si estoy seguro, es que si han recogido satelites para desecharlos en tierra, lanzarlos (el galileo) y para repararlos y la ultima mision similar fue la reconstruccion del hubble el año recien pasado (2009).
STS 125 Atlantis mision hubble.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 7, 2010)

Latas gigantes brillosas cayendo del cielo. Muchos se darían cuenta.


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2010)

Por ningun  motivo me da gusto mostrar esta imagen, pero de igual forma aprovecho hacer memoria de los astronautas muertos en el incidente del columbia...
Cuando algun artefacto cae del cielo, es dificil no darse cuenta...






Anexo al memorable tambien reingreso de la estacion rusa mir





Y esta es para tacato... Estos son algunos restos encontrados de la mir despues del reingreso.





Te lo dije... Al kilo irremediablemente!


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 7, 2010)

Me he dado cuenta que los días jueves-viernes por la noche, es cuando más offtopics se producen... 


.... y lo del satélite debe ser el fusible o un cablecito suelto


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> No puedo asegurarte que realmente es mentira, puesto que nunca he estado en la nasa, pero hacer eso seguro seria un gran problema politico internacional.
> Lo que si estoy seguro, es que si han recogido satelites para desecharlos en tierra, lanzarlos (el galileo) y para repararlos y la ultima mision similar fue la reconstruccion del hubble el año recien pasado (2009).
> STS 125 Atlantis mision hubble.


 
Jeje problema es si te cargás un satélite de investigaciones o de comunicaciones , pero no si te cargás uno espía 

. . . Tocatomon será un zombi  ?


----------



## Ionizador (May 7, 2010)

Que lastima que no quede nada al caer, ya que si encuentras unos podes montar una tienda de componentes jaja


----------



## Tacatomon (May 7, 2010)

Ni modo, a vender fierro viejo!!!


----------



## palomo (May 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Tocatomon será un zombi  ?


 
    podria ser, porque se carga cada desmother en cualquier tema, que pienso que cacho ya lo sueña.

Cacho: Hoo no, otra respuesta de tacato, y ¿ahora con que contestacion saldra?

Tacatomon: ........ ñaca-ñaca....... jajajaja...... etc. etc.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 7, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> podria ser, porque se carga cada desmother en cualquier tema, que pienso que cacho ya lo sueña.
> 
> Cacho: Hoo no, otra respuesta de tacato, y ¿ahora con que contestacion saldra?
> 
> Tacatomon: ........ ñaca-ñaca....... jajajaja...... etc. etc.



Con que pronto estarás en moderación


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2010)

Desde la respuesta 24, empezando por la blanca palomita, nos mandaran un lindo tablazo jajaja, nomas falta el coyotito para completar el cuarteto (por numero, no piensen joterias que hoy andan muy proyectivos).
salux!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2010)

hay 99.998 integrantes de la comunidad que no saben los pormenores


----------



## HADES (May 8, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Me he dado cuenta que los días jueves-viernes por la noche, es cuando más offtopics se producen...



Otro amigo vendido a los moderadores or what?jjejej mentiras saludos

Ah y anteriormente mencionaron la caida de un satelite aqui en Guate tambien paso disculpen pero no logro adjuntar imagenes ni links a articulos de prensa pero en esa ocasion la nasa mando a unos tipos que usaban un traje radioactivo ya que decian que todavia estaba activo el reactor o algo asi no se si ellos exageraban pero asi sucedio saludos



Tacatomon dijo:


> Con que pronto estarás en moderación



eso me huele a espia solapado si nos cae algun moderador y MAXIME si es San Cacho tabla


----------



## antiworldx (May 8, 2010)

Parece que hoy san cacho dejo la tabal colgada...
Regresando a la seriedad del tema.



SONIUS dijo:


> Otro amigo vendido a los moderadores or what?jjejej mentiras saludos
> 
> Ah y anteriormente mencionaron la caida de un satelite aqui en Guate tambien paso disculpen pero no logro adjuntar imagenes ni links a articulos de prensa pero en esa ocasion la nasa mando a unos tipos que usaban un traje radioactivo ya que decian que todavia estaba activo el reactor o algo asi no se si ellos exageraban pero asi sucedio saludos



Algunos satelites, sobre todo los que son enviados lejos del sistema solar interior, son equipados con unos generadores radioactivos llamados RTG (Radioisotope thermoelectric generator) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radioisotope_thermoelectric_generator . Estos generadores son usados por su gran seguridad y larguisima duracion. En el sistema solar exterior, la cantidad de radiacion solar es tan pobre, que se vuelve impractico o incluso inutil usar paneles solares. Y no, antes que me hagan una aseveracion tonta sobre el desastre nuclear, afirmo y repito, no explotan. A lo mas que puede ocurrir es una fuga de radiacion que no afecta a largo plazo ni areas grandes. Estoy hablando en un dado caso que el satelite explotara y cayera a tierra de nuevo, parecido a lo que mencionas SONIUS. Lo unico que se me hace raro, es que un satelite de orbita baja o geostacionaria porte un generador de ese tipo. En fin. 
Una explicacion muy sencilla, pues para detalles puse el enlace, el RTG funciona muy simple. Usa una pastilla radioactiva que genera grandes cantidades de calor, y por termodinamica se hace pasar a travez de un material termocupla hasta un disipador. Esta transferencia de calor genera una corriente que es el que se utiliza para el satelite.

Estos generadores se suelen distinguir facilmente, pues son unos tubos largos con aletas parecidas al sable de luz de Dart Vader. Uno de estos generadores que ha estado en funcionamiento por largo tiempo y ha probado su eficiencia, es el que porta cada sonda Voyager. Llevan en operación al rededor de 30 años y dichas sondas se encuentran llegando a la frontera maxima del sistema solar, la heliopausa. Para que se den idea de la distancia, las ondas de radio tardan 13 horas en ir y 13 horas en volver.
Otra sonda que lleva un generador de este tipo, es la New Horizons, cuya mision es estudiar el planeta enano pluton y el cinturon de kupier. Esta mas alla de la orbita de saturno en estos momentos.

Bueno, es un pequeño rollo el que me acabo de aventar, pero creo que eso contesta la pregunta de mi amigo sonius. Salu2!






New Horizons con su RTG a la izquierda.





Una nave Voyager, igualmente con su RTG a la izquierda


----------



## HADES (May 8, 2010)

Bueno si gracias antiworldx ahora bien colegas mexicanos lean se esto de un satelite ruso que cayo por hidalgo

http://lisaaldia.blogspot.com/2010/02/chatarra-espaciallo-que-cayo-en-hidalgo.html


----------



## unleased! (May 27, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> el espacio... nuestro proximo basurero...


 Creo que ya se convirtió en un basurero real hace tiempo: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basura_espacial


----------

